# Another Mexico beach thread



## Randypoo6292 (Jul 7, 2016)

I am headed to mexico beach 7-25 for a 7 day trip. we are staying on the canal and are taking out our boat over the artificial reefs in search of king mackerel, cobia, and we also plan to do some night time shark fishing. we got a chip for the lowrance with 390+ waypoints from the "MBARA" but if anyone could throw us some pointers it would be greatly appreciated. thanks in advance!


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 7, 2016)

sounds awesome.  how big is your boat?


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Jul 7, 2016)

95g atl said:


> sounds awesome.  how big is your boat?




24 ft


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 7, 2016)

Randypoo6292 said:


> 24 ft



big boat.  that should be PLENTY for that area.


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Jul 7, 2016)

Ant tips on the ol Sharks... We have been out there after the kings and cobia before but want to try our hand at some nighttime sharkin


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 7, 2016)

Randypoo6292 said:


> Ant tips on the ol Sharks... We have been out there after the kings and cobia before but want to try our hand at some nighttime sharkin



from what I understand, BIG bait brings BIG shark.
I was going to do some shore shark fishing one evening.


----------



## GadawgJC (Jul 8, 2016)

*Shore Shark Fishing*



95g atl said:


> from what I understand, BIG bait brings BIG shark.
> I was going to do some shore shark fishing one evening.



I do that every year you will hook up for sure if you get your bait out past the sand bar in the deeper cut. I have landed plenty of black tip and had a couple snap a 500# leader.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 8, 2016)

Deep water off the tip of St. Joe Peninsula would be a good place to start for large sharks.


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 8, 2016)

GadawgJC said:


> I do that every year you will hook up for sure if you get your bait out past the sand bar in the deeper cut. I have landed plenty of black tip and had a couple snap a 500# leader.



500 lb leader.  Yah, my gear wouldn't last more than 2 seconds with that.

and to think....the G/F and I would regularly swim out on a pool floaty that to the 2nd sand bars.....  Yah, not anymore.


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Jul 8, 2016)

So with the waypoints from mexico beach artificial reef association I should have no problem hooking into some big boys? We plan to catch some king mackerel and use them as bait and maybe a stingray or two


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 8, 2016)

Randypoo6292 said:


> So with the waypoints from mexico beach artificial reef association I should have no problem hooking into some big boys? We plan to catch some king mackerel and use them as bait and maybe a stingray or two



Car Body's would be a good start.
Go early. This time of year there will be a lot of traffic.


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Jul 8, 2016)

GadawgJC said:


> I do that every year you will hook up for sure if you get your bait out past the sand bar in the deeper cut. I have landed plenty of black tip and had a couple snap a 500# leader.



About how far off the beach is that and how do you get your bait out that far from shore?


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Jul 8, 2016)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Car Body's would be a good start.
> Go early. This time of year there will be a lot of traffic.



Thanks for the tip. We were planning to do our shark fishing at night. Would that be more productive than daytime?


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 8, 2016)

Randypoo6292 said:


> Thanks for the tip. We were planning to do our shark fishing at night. Would that be more productive than daytime?



From what I understand, yes, nighttime is more productive from the beach. 

I have a 9 foot surf rod I'm going to use. I have seen ppl use a kayak to get the bait out far. I was considering using my boat to take the bait out a few hundred yards right around dusk. The only issue is it is just my five year old and me. So would have to beach the boat ---and I'm not sure if MB ordinances allow???

----wouldn't mind heading back to MB 7/25 as well. Just Hard to find places to stay last min.


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Jul 8, 2016)

95g atl said:


> From what I understand, yes, nighttime is more productive from the beach.
> 
> I have a 9 foot surf rod I'm going to use. I have seen ppl use a kayak to get the bait out far. I was considering using my boat to take the bait out a few hundred yards right around dusk. The only issue is it is just my five year old and me. So would have to beach the boat ---and I'm not sure if MB ordinances allow???
> 
> ----wouldn't mind heading back to MB 7/25 as well. Just Hard to find places to stay last min.



Heck yea well if u decide on being there that week get in touch and we will do some shore fishin, and if a few co workers opt out one night we may take you and your boy out on the ssminnow


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 9, 2016)

Randypoo6292 said:


> Heck yea well if u decide on being there that week get in touch and we will do some shore fishin, and if a few co workers opt out one night we may take you and your boy out on the ssminnow



awesome.  thx.


----------



## jimboknows (Jul 9, 2016)

if the wind cooperates a balloon tied above the bait will help you get the bait out as far as you have line


----------



## GadawgJC (Jul 18, 2016)

*Kayak*



Randypoo6292 said:


> About how far off the beach is that and how do you get your bait out that far from shore?



I take it about 3-400 yards out on my kayak. I just hook the line to my boat and paddle it out drop the bait then come back and fish from the beach. I always try to use big chucks of bonito. on my real I have 100 yards of mono backing and then 500 yards of braid that attaches to a swivel then the leader that you can get from the marina.


----------



## GadawgJC (Jul 18, 2016)

*Fishing*



95g atl said:


> 500 lb leader.  Yah, my gear wouldn't last more than 2 seconds with that.
> 
> and to think....the G/F and I would regularly swim out on a pool floaty that to the 2nd sand bars.....  Yah, not anymore.



Kinda scary when you think about it. We just got back caught 11 sharks but nothing over 4 feet this year..biggest was 3 and 1/2 most between 1-2 feet.


----------

